# Innova Brand~



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

I have tried several foods for Skippy. I usually mix 1/4 cup of kibbles with 2 tsp of canned 2 x a day. In addition he gets 1 or 2 treats per day. I've noticed he is getting bigger and although his vet appointment is not until september I tried weighing him myself just to see. I'm thinking he's about 10 lbs now, possibly more.

I have tried a holistic brand that the vet practically forced me into buying. It made his poop runny and stinky and he would go 4 x a day! So we stopped and tried Dick Van patten's..but i didn't like the way it smelled either. Then we tried Paul Newman's but Skippy didn't seem to like it.I also tried 2 others that were holistic but he got the runs, can't recall the names right now. Now he's on Iams puppy Formula. But it smells so fishy







However i'm reading this book by Paul Owens called The Dog Whisperer and there are some pretty disturbing things about dog foods in this book. He says that most commerical dog food is not fit for Human Consumption and therefore we should't be feeding it to our dogs.

he recommends Innova. Now i'm not sure but I may have tried this brand in the past. Can those of you who have tried it or use it now please share you thoughts with me. Did it give your dog gas, runny stools? Did it make his coat shinier like it claims to do? TIA for any help!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the links.I'll check them out right now. I do know that you are right about Iams. After I bought it and did further research I decided to not buy it anymore. I guess this is on my mind tonight because I have to buy him some food tomorrow and want to make a decision. My Husband thinks I'm crazy because I won't buy foods like purina or alpo from the grocery store and I keep buying foods and changing my mind. I'm doing some research In Innova and I see that it contains more protein than other foods. This concerns me becasue I want Skippy to lose weight and i fear all that extra protein might make him gain more? When we switched vets the vet recommended beneful. I looked at the ingredients and it was full of by products and the first ingredient was not even a meat. So needless to say I didn't listen to him.


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

I feed evie a variety of foods. I alternate between solid gold wee bits, innova evo, and wellness canned foods. she seems to like a variety and eats all of it just fine. she has regular stool and her coat does seem a little less dry. Innova is a very good brand that a lot of people would recommend, i know many members here feed their dog innova also.

heres some links to the manufacturers if you want more info:
Solid Gold
Innova
Wellness


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Innova is considered one of the best foods whenever I see articles on premium dog foods. In fact I was at Earth Fare yesterday and they had free sample packs. I brought one home and offered a few pieces of kibble to K & C as treats and they went crazy over it. 

I still prefer Newman's Own though because the chickens are free range and the other ingredients are organic.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm feeding Innova Puppy kibbles to Noelle and she's doing really well with it. No digestive problems and she's not a pooter.







Poops about twice a day and ... is there any poop that smells good!?!









*:::Ah, mom! Are we going to have bathroom talk AGAIN???:::*


----------



## AmyLuv (Jul 4, 2006)

The *absolute best food * to feed your dog is *RAW*. Get your hands on a copy of *Dr. Billinghurst's * *"The BARF Diet"* and you will never look back. You can order it from DogWise.com. My baby's breath smells sweet, her teeth and gums glisten, her stools are small & few. She's healthy & happy. I was very skeptical about giving my dog "raw bones" at first, but after much research, trial & error, I truly believe the raw diet is what is biologically the best food you can give your baby.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Fenway has been on Innova since he was started on solid food. He gets the puppy kibble and adult wet. He has a regular potty schedule. When I switch to adult food I will prob. stick with Innova brand. I did try Merrick wet food once, but he just didn't like it at all so I ended up mixing it with the Innova until it was gone. So we give Innova two thumbs up


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

We feed Innova Evo puppy Kibbles 2x a day with a tiny bit of cottage cheese mixed in just to keep them interestes. Otherwise they switch bowls back and forth and I am not sure who is eating more or less and don't want one to not get enought to eat. Lily tends to play with her food and walk away from her bowl and then Bentley will eat from hers then from his ahhh the challenge. The cottage cheese keeps them at the bowl. WE have tried a few including Newman's Own but none of ours would eat it. 
Aimee


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady eats Innova Evo mainly because diabetics have gotten such good results with it. I was concerned about the high amount of protein, but she's had blood work done several times since I started her on it over a year ago and her protein levels are fine.

Before Lady became diabetic, I fed her regular Innova.

As far as Skippy losing weight, I know a high fiber diet is usually suggested. What I found, though, since that is what is most commonly recommended for diabetics, is that high fiber dog food contains a lot of fillers with no nutritional value. ...things like peanut hulls and soybean mill run. Lady thinks she is constantly hungry and I supplement her meals with frozen slightly thawed green beans. I put them in her Twist and Treat and she goes crazy! They are high fiber and fill her up without any extra calories.

Have you checked with your vet about Skippy's weight? Although the standard says 4-7 pounds, not all Maltese fall into that range, especially if a breeder isn't carefully breeding to the standard. 10 pounds may be what Skippy is supposed to weigh. My Lady's ideal weight is around 9 pounds.


----------



## heaven'smom (Jul 7, 2006)

Heaven has been on Innova puppy food ever since I got her. I read a lot of reviews saying that there a lot of dogs got runny stool after eating Innova, however, I think that is a sign that your dog is getting too much. Heaven's stool looked just right- not too dry and not too runny.. YES I ANALYZED HER POOP! I would definitely reccommend Innova- I love feeding this to her and Heaven loves it. Good luck on your search but I'M ALL THE WAY FOR INNOVA!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I feed Tanner canned Innova Senior, he has liver problems & needs to be on a low protein food, and the protein here is 4.4%. Mostly he seems to like it. But when he gets to the point he doesn't I switch to Merrick Senior, again, lower protein altho not as low as Innova.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I use Evo, and Phoebe loves it. She still does some paw licking, but my vet says it could be the potato.

Anyway they have a new one out I wanted to mention to all the EVO folks, its the red meat version of the same. I am trying that now to see if it couldnt be chicken bothering her but we shall see.

They claim it is the closest to raw you can get but I dont know how true that can be, being that its dry... and cooked for that matter. I think its heated at low temps though.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am very impressed with Merrick dog foods. Naddie loves it and I like the the ingredients.
here's a link 
http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Puddles has been on Innova for about 2 years. Yes, it's very high in protein and my vet was not happy with me that he was still on it. Said it's great for puppies or small dogs that didn't eat well. Also, that Puddles was doing great, had no problems and didn't need such a high in food. 

Just last week Pat (Sassy's) mom and I talked about this. What kind of food to try Puddles on. Saturday I changed him to a much lesser protein food. After spending over an hour in PetSmart and 3 hours surfing on line (at work), I choose Nutro Natural Choice Lite (lamb/rice). It may not be the #1 food like Innova, but I'm not going to chance him having liver problems cause of the foods. Like His daddy said, what's the big deal with one more poop before bed time (I had thought about that also...more poop....dang). We bought a small bag and Puddles loves it. It's also a food for over weight dogs, which he is 12 lbs. The poop smell for the 1st 3 days were really bad, but yesterday I did notice it was not as bad. I wonder if their bodies get use to it, heck I don't know but I'm going to try it. Like Pat said, all babies like different foods do what's best for Puddles and one that he will like (think he would like any kind....piggy).

Nutro Natural Choice Lite - protein 14%
Innova - protein 24%
Chicken Soup Light - protein 20%
Science Diet Light Adult - protein 20%

As I saw that some of the other (good) foods were in the 20% protein, I might as well stayed with the Innova @ 24%.

Gonna see what happens with the Nutro and have him weighed and checked in 6 weeks. Also, going to print out the Nutrient Contents and Ingredients of other food and get his suggestions. With Science Diet as a rule out since they sell it.....hehehehe

Okay, I've went on to much about this..........BEST of luck with the food drama!!


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

The Innova Evo is high protein, but they have a regular version that is more balanced. I use that, alternating with Wellness, Solid Gold, and Merrick. I think they're all good quality.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Chulita was on Innova Puppy Food until she was 10 months old. She never had any problems while on it. Poop smelled but not OVER WHELMING, poop was firm and she went about twice a day after she ate twice a day. 

At 10 months old she was switched over to NB Duck and Potato. We had good results with that as well. She is now on this food for allergies prescribed by the Vet as a trail diet. Hills Prescription Z/D Ultra Allergy...







This saturday will be 2 weeks she is on it and I'm starting to NOT like the results of her poops. Dark Dark poops, not very firm, and when she does go it's not just 1 or 2 poops but alot of them at once. Tomorrow is her follow up with the Vet Specialist. I plan on bringing this up with them right away because if it's NOT a food allergy I plan on putting her on Innova Adult Small Bites. I can't take it anymore...I come home from work everyday and there are poops all over the pad and the floor.


----------

